# Newsweek Blunder.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What do people on here think about Newsweek's weeks false story that people died over.? What bothers me is their cavalier attitude after people have been killed in Afghanistan because their assailants believed this story.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

But they said they were sorry! In today's world that's all that's necessary for the press to clear themselve's of any wrongdoing whatsoever. I'm sickened by the press and what it's become. I'm saddened and completely ****** at this "I'm OK, you're OK" world that we live in. You can say what you want about anyone or anything and bear no responsability, legal or moral. If you disagree, or suffered because of someone using their "right of free speech", your only recourse is to give all your money to the bottom feeders. Any way it goes, somebody loses. Bring back duels. Pistols at twenty paces would eliminate a lot of bu!!$hit. Burl


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's just another example from the left wing media cry babies that are still looking for anything they can find to discredit this Presidents administration. We saw it with Dan Blather and now from Newsweek. What is surprising is Michael Isikoff usually checks and rechecks his stories but this time he didn't and it cost lives. Make no mistake about it, those that actually started the riots would have found another reason for their actions had not this been so easily handed to them. The damage is done now and nothing Newsweek can do will repair it.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I gotta do some checking but I guess Charles Angle(spelling) stuck his foot in his mouth today to. Blabbing on and on about a rumor circulating through MT's newspaper Al-Jezeera, that US soldiers raped women in Abu Graib. I can't believe how freakin stupid these people are.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I gotta do some checking but I guess Charles Angle(spelling) stuck his foot in his mouth today to. Blabbing on and on about a rumor circulating through MT's newspaper Al-Jezeera, that US soldiers raped women in Abu Graib. I can't believe how freakin stupid these people are.


You talking about Charles Rangel from New York? Hadn't heard what he said but that guy is always running his mouth about something. He was the one that put in a bill to bring back the draft then voted against his own bill. All he wanted was another 15 minutes in the spot light.


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I honestly think there should be some kind of accountability in American Media. Freedom of the Press is all well and good, if it's in the oppinion section or otherwise marked fiction. But once you start telling stories and labeling them "news", it's a whole different thing. Start by fining all news agencies a $250,000 for all retracted or unprovable stories.

Just My :2cents:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

They were playing clips of it yesterday on the radio, he reports for one of the major news outlets, can't remember which one. He was actually in Baghdad doing it over a phone interview. Haven't had time to investigate but I will tonight.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

The story about Americans abusing the Koran has been out for a long time. The first information about it was inthe first part of 2004, Evidently the American Red Cross protested the act of writing filth on copies of the Koran some time last year. Early this year our guards put a pile of Korans on the ground and stomped on them. A senior officer offered a apology over the public address system. And they had interpreters translating his apology.
How come the rest of the world are so informed about all of this if our so called liberal media does not inform us. Put the blame where it belongs to this administration and the right wing Loonies that cannot comprehend the hate that our policies have created thru out the world.


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I just don't understand why we should have to "tip toe" around what a religion holds sacred, when it comes to national security. If we need to Pee on a few Korans (instead of torturing prisoners) to get information, why not? I mean if it is true and we did flush some books why would that bring anyone to a riot? Hindu's look at cows as Sacred, we kill cows every day.... No Riots. Radical Islamists burn our nations flag every day...... No Riots. The point is that they are a bunch of Radical Extremist Wackos ,yes Wackos, who only know what their Clerics tell them of the USA, and will never think any different, whether we stay out of their countries or not..


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nati ... &cset=true

The story was accurate, yet should not have been published in my opinion because it was sure to lead to violence.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The story was accurate, yet should not have been published in my opinion because it was sure to lead to violence.


No the story was not accurate and Newsweek has retracted the story and admitted it was not accurate. Your link not only doesn't work but you need to get a better source.


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

Try this link:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/s/thenation ... 550/nc:742

These incidences were widely reported in other sources, including the Washington Post in 2003.

Newsweek didn't say the story wasn't accurate. Newsweek said they couldn't confirm their source. Big difference. I just find it odd that we're so quick to kill the messenger. Let's look at the big picture here as well. Isn't it more important to condemn an Administration for lying to the American people about the reasons for invading a country when it has resulted in the deaths of 1,600 Americans and tens of thousands of Iraqis?


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I think the story is true and correct BUT when the terrorist's are cutting heads off of people just becuase they are americian's then I think it was/is justifiable to interoragate in that way WE ARE AT WAR! Which harms a PERSON more BEHEADING or watching someone rip up a Koran? GIVE ME A BREAK!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Newsweek didn't say the story wasn't accurate. Newsweek said they couldn't confirm their source. Big difference.


No, when a national publication retracts a story it means the story isn't true. If there was one shred of truth to the story they would not have retracted it. You want to believe this stuff that is spoon fed to you then that is your choice. I'll wait until the facts are proven first.

You can go here and read their retraction if you wish and they do say they were wrong. It also details how Newsweek came onto the story and where they went wrong. Pretty good reading and really amazing how they wanted something to be true so badly that they went with something this dumb.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/asiapcf/0 ... ndex.html/

Here is part of the retraction.....

"We regret that we got any part of our story wrong, and extend our sympathies to victims of the violence and to the U.S. soldiers caught in its midst," Newsweek Editor Mark Whitaker wrote in the magazine's May 23 issue, out Sunday.

In an article assessing its coverage, the magazine wrote, "How did Newsweek get its facts wrong? And how did the story feed into serious international unrest?"


----------

